# no eggs fertilised and need some advice please



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi All,

This was my first cycle of IVF, had 10 eggs retrieved yesterday which was brilliant as my last scan only showed 4 definates and 5 others that were v.small. Unfortunately none of them fertilised, they told me 9 of them weren't mature enough. I am devastated. Has this happened to anyone else? When were you allowed to try again? My follow up appt is not until 4th sept, I don't know how I am going to survive until then, I feel like a failure.  

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Sydney

First of all want to give you a huge hug honey









You must be so disappointed, I can only imagine how you must feel. I can't offer any advice I'm afraid as I have to use donor eggs for my IVF treatment, but I am sure lots of ladies on here will have some helpful advice for you.

Just wanted to reply to your post to say how sorry I am and I hope that next time you get lots of lovely little embies. This infertility is the worst thing, the ups and downs we have to cope with are unreal!

Always here for you if you need to talk
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry no advice i just wanted to send you huge   

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey sydney

firstly massive hugs

this sadly happened to me on my first cycle- it was 7weeks ago and im still waiting a review appointmnet(clinic say appointment letter on its way out to us!!!!)

sadly i can tell you why this happened however i can say that dont think your a failiure , nothing u have done caused this, your clinic will prob offer your icsi next time which means the sperm is injected into the egg which gives it a better chance of fertilisation 

feel free to PM me foir  natter any time

hugs

xxxxx


----------



## dawnybabes (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi

Sorry about this - if you see my profile this happened to us on our 2nd cycle after a good first cycle.  We were advised for ICSI for our 3rd go and now Josh is asleep upstairs looking forward to his 4th birthday in 2 weeks.

It could be something like "hard eggs" so the sperm just can't get through and ICSI can help with this.  Our consultant couldn't give us a reason just bad luck (not much consolation at the time)

HTH

Dawn xxxx


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

am a fraid this happend to us on our 2nd icsi  no fertalized eggs at all said the egg didn't accept the sperm ...
waiting on review date to see what they say next ...so relay it can happin with ivf or icsi by the look of thing  just hope there hope for us as we only have one go left and the way i feel at the moment i don't think the 3rd gos going to work ......devastated as it is ..take care jend


----------



## babyjayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Hiya just had 1st ivf failed no fertalisation so glad i read this as was confused as i thought icsi was only for male fert probs. Well done to you lucky mums and those of us that are not yet we will just keep going.


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Sydney,

We are having ICSI next time as we have poor fertilisation - we had 5 mature eggs but only 1 fertilised (and it was a late fertilisation) sadly a BFN so have been advised that we obviously have an incompatibility problem with my eggs and DH sperm.  Perhaps you might consider asking your clinic if this could be your problem too..... stay strong - I know this is hard and as I have said before, it is frustrating that we only learn these things as we creep along the path of BFN's - one day will reach our goal of a 

Sending you some    and some  

Reality xx


----------

